# DOG ICE CREAM



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

I posted this in the thread that cookielovescuppy made but I wanted to make sure everyone read it so I thought I'd start a new thread.


I will never ever give any of my animals that ice cream. It contains BHA and BHT! 

For the ingredient list click here.

Here are a couple articles about BHA and BHT.

A small informative article about BHA and BHT. http://www.aplus-flint-river-ranch.com/def...n.php?win=small

A larger more indepth article. http://chemistry.about.com/library/weekly/aa082101a.htm

BHA and BHT frosty paws <<<just google that you will come up with lots of evidence!!!


----------



## MySugarBaby (Jun 28, 2006)

> I posted this in the thread that cookielovescuppy made but I wanted to make sure everyone read it so I thought I'd start a new thread.
> 
> 
> I will never ever give any of my animals that ice cream. It contains BHA and BHT!
> ...




Susan, is this the freeze dried ice cream for dogs?? I heard once a long time ago that it was bad for them. I know several who have given to their dogs though and I wanted to try it out with mine but now I think I will pass!!


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=537286
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its the one they have in Walmart and all the other grocery stores. Its called Frosty Paws its made by Purina/Nestle.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

before i found out it was bad i tried to give it to massimo and he wouldn't eat it! LOL 

i'm glad you posted about it... people should know.


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

> before i found out it was bad i tried to give it to massimo and he wouldn't eat it! LOL
> 
> i'm glad you posted about it... people should know. [/B]


Same here before I knew what was in it we were at James' moms house and she had bought it for Shih Tzu. She tried to give Bella some and she licked it a couple times and was disgusted. Haha


----------



## bruinkoala (Aug 18, 2005)

OMG thank you for posting this! I didn't know and a while back I gave some to Bruno. He ate a bit and was done with it. Thank goodness I didn't try giving this to Mocha; she eats EVERYTHING!


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

I remember getting that for Perri a long time ago, thankfully he only had a little bit before I did a more in depth read of the label and saw that!!
I did come across this awhile ago, and favorited it so I could get some this summer--it's ORGANIC DOGGY FROZEN YOGURT! I'll only be giving Perri a little every now then once I get it because it does have milk and typically dogs don't handle dairy well, but it's nice and healthy. I just wanted to share this other option. Here's the link: Organic Frozen Yogurt


----------

